# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant, Cognii, Inc., Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cognii, Inc.

cognii.com/virtual-learning-assistant

----------


## Airicist

Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant demo

Published on Jun 14, 2013




> Intelligent learning and assessment engine

----------


## Airicist

Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> How Cognii's Artificial Intelligence based educational assessment technology helps solve the problems facing the education system today. Cognii VLA can automatically grade short essay answers instantly and provide virtual tutoring to guide students to concept mastery.

----------

